# Slc 3/20-24



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2013)

Assuming I can fly out on Tuesday with the coming storm I'll be in SLC these days. Skiing with friends on 21-24, but solo on the 20th. If anyone is around and needs a ski buddy or is happy to have a tag-along drop me a line.

Cheers!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Have fun how can you not. Can I fit in your suitcase?


----------



## kickstand (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm heading out same time, but unfortunately I fly in Thursday.  I don't think landing will be a problem, I'm really starting to get worried about BCC being closed.  Would love to change the flight to Wednesday night, but I can't do it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

kickstand said:


> I'm heading out same time, but unfortunately I fly in Thursday.  I don't think landing will be a problem, I'm really starting to get worried about BCC being closed.  Would love to change the flight to Wednesday night, but I can't do it.


Go to Brighton or Solitude they both get same snow as Alta, and Snowbird but their road really never closes.


----------



## kickstand (Mar 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Go to Brighton or Solitude they both get same snow as Alta, and Snowbird but their road really never closes.




I'm staying at Solitude.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

kickstand said:


> I'm staying at Solitude.....



That is perfect place, have fun how can you not it so much snow and so few people.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is perfect place, have fun how can you not it so much snow and so few people.




x2


----------



## kickstand (Mar 23, 2013)

kickstand said:


> I'm staying at Solitude.....



This place is just ridiculous....


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey does anyone know what the drinking situation is in Utah right now?  Can you get a strong draft IPA in a bar?


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope, if it's sold in Utah it has to be 3.2%. Anything greater than that you can only get in a package store. 

And Solitude is the best!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2013)

So how was the trip, Wa-Loaf?  You had a pretty good streak of snow.  Too bad I was moving and had a crazy work week....


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Nope, if it's sold in Utah it has to be 3.2%. Anything greater than that you can only get in a package store.
> 
> And Solitude is the best!



Really? Ridiculous.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Really? Ridiculous.



Yep. Gotta love a religious stronghold on state laws. Oklahoma is the same way.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, and the Zion Curtain still stands....


----------



## Rambo (Mar 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have fun how can you not. Can I fit in your suitcase?



Scotty, get a big box and some food, seal yourself inside and UPS yourself to SLC.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2013)

Went to some place in town that served a lot of draft beer. They had a little explanation that Utah somehow measures the beer a little differently so the actual beer comes out as 4%. Not sure I bought it ....


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Went to some place in town that served a lot of draft beer. They had a little explanation that Utah somehow measures the beer a little differently so the actual beer comes out as 4%. Not sure I bought it ....



Did you try the brew pub in Sandy/Midvale?  I can not remember name.  Good beer and good food.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Scotty, get a big box and some food, seal yourself inside and UPS yourself to SLC.



I have thought of that at my job eveytime I ship stuff to SLC.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Did you try the brew pub in Sandy/Midvale?  I can not remember name.  Good beer and good food.



Hoppers? Food was good there. Porcupine Grill is nice too. Place I was talking about is closer to downtown SLC, The Bayou, lots of great beer there. Didn't eat there so can't speak for the food.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Hoppers? Food was good there. Porcupine Grill is nice too. Place I was talking about is closer to downtown SLC, The Bayou, lots of great beer there. Didn't eat there so can't speak for the food.



Ding ding ding.  Hoppers


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2013)

Porcupine is a favorite.  And The Bayou has a crazy beer list.  

Did you go to Squatters?


----------

